# Proper Lighting for Grooming Black's



## PhaedraAllen (Feb 22, 2011)

I need better lighting for my grooming room. I am currently working with a couple hanging lamps and a bit of window light and it just isn’t working. Especially for an inky black standard poodle. Makes us both nervous when trying to groom the delicate areas like lips, eyes, and sanitary.

So, I plan on purchasing some florescent lights tonight to hang in the room. I’m wondering how many to get and where to hang them. Does the location of the table relative to the lights matter?

I have the grooming table against a wall at the moment so I wonder about casting shadow’s if I put two lights up in the center of the room (about 3-4 feet apart). They would be about 2 feet behind and above me, so I wonder if I will cast a huge shadow on him. Is it better to place them farther away or together in the middle of the room. Is it doable with two lights or should I get more? It’s a white room with a brown carpet. I also wonder about getting an adjustable/movable office lamp that clamps to the side of a table beside the grooming table so that I can pull it over and shine it directly on him.

I plan on re-arranging the room at some point in time and laying down a laminate flooring for easier cleanup and I would love not to have to move the lights again so if they can be positioned in the center and still be okay to cast light all around the room, that would be ideal. However, the goal is to have the best lighting, so if they need to be moved to accomplish that, I will do it.

So, what are your thoughts, experiences, etc on lighting?

Also, does anyone have photo’s of your grooming station/room setup that you wouldn’t mind posting? My stuff sits on folding tables throughout the room and I’m thinking about getting some wall shelves or something. Wondering if that is better? I know it would give me a bit more floor space. Have you learned anything or have any tips for someone setting up their grooming area to be most efficient and convenient?

Appreciate any advice given. This is a great site and I look forward to seeing what people have to say.

Thanks a ton!
Phaedra (and Jasper the black spoo)


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

I used to use work lights on Vinnie, but then we did some remodeling at work and I got two four foot hanging fluorescent lights. They actually plug in, so there was no wiring involved. I just hung them from the ceiling (in my basement, so not a ton of light anyway) and ran an extension cord to the power strip. It it fantastic. I have my table out in the middle of the room and the lights are hanging about two feet on either side of the table so I have great light for grooming.


----------



## Anntig (Jun 9, 2010)

I just have a standard bulb (150w) positioned directly above my grooming table, I'm lucky though I have my grooming table right next to a ranchslider so heaps of natural light, 
I was told by an older groomer when I was setting up that reflective yellow wallpaper or paint is best as it shows up both white and black coats and can add light to a room


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

AgilityIG said:


> I used to use work lights on Vinnie, but then we did some remodeling at work and I got two four foot hanging fluorescent lights. They actually plug in, so there was no wiring involved. I just hung them from the ceiling (in my basement, so not a ton of light anyway) and ran an extension cord to the power strip. It it fantastic. I have my table out in the middle of the room and the lights are hanging about two feet on either side of the table so I have great light for grooming.


I followed Agility IG's idea and bought plug in flourescent lights at her suggestion. I bought them at Home Depot and they really work well.
I do have my table set up in the middle of the room so I can move around it for the best light.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

How big is your room & what is the ceiling height? My groom shop is only about 15 X 18 & then I have a wide entrance way. I have 4 2 bulb flourescents. I have a front door with window & a door right next to my table with light in the afternoon. I have a 1 bulb light in the entrance way. I have plenty of light. I will try & find some completed photo's for you. My ceilings are really tall about 15-18 feet. Could only find some photo's of almost fully done.


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

We do grooming in our bathroom which has pretty good lighting...but I have recently started using a head light....lol It looks funny, but when I do Stella's FFT I wear this headband thing that has an led light on it  I also wear strong reading glasses..cause I find the magnification is great!! You can get the light I use at any sporting good store.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

I have some natural light in my grooming room, a flourescent overhead, an adjustable wall mounted spotlight that I found at Home Depot, and a floor lamp with three adjustable lights. It seems to do the trick! I have one black poodle and two lighter pups (sable/cream and silver).


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

i have overhead light and one of the flexible reading lamps. i like the idea about the headlamp! Each dog is well clipped on one side of the face and the other is very uneven. grooming black poodles is hard. i always miss spots.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

AgilityIG said:


> I used to use work lights on Vinnie, but then we did some remodeling at work and I got two four foot hanging fluorescent lights. They actually plug in, so there was no wiring involved. I just hung them from the ceiling (in my basement, so not a ton of light anyway) and ran an extension cord to the power strip. It it fantastic. I have my table out in the middle of the room and the lights are hanging about two feet on either side of the table so I have great light for grooming.


I'm glad to hear that Frank is well lit while he's bein' groomed. Nuthin' but the best for us Franks, eh? 

But seriously, I use these 'ready to go' 4' fluorescents over all the fixtures in my woodworking shop. Inexpensive . . abt $20 . . easy to use . . just hang them and plug them in.

I get pretty serious abt hanging them. From heavy duty 'cup hooks' screwed into the ceiling and light duty chain that I leave some 'extra' on to adjust for height. 

Hang them close enuf to yr work area so that your body and head are not shadowing the light on the animals.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Here's some shots of them set up for hanging.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Ms Stella said:


> We do grooming in our bathroom which has pretty good lighting...but *I have recently started using a head light....lol It looks funny, but when I do Stella's FFT I wear this headband thing that has an led light on it * I also wear strong reading glasses..cause I find the magnification is great!! You can get the light I use at any sporting good store.


I have one of these too and they're great for everything. I use it sometimes when grooming, running in the dark, and for changing out light fixtures, because it leaves your hands free.  

I have the LL Bean Trailblazer headlamp: Headlamps: Lighting at L.L.Bean


----------



## PhaedraAllen (Feb 22, 2011)

3dogs said:


> How big is your room & what is the ceiling height? My groom shop is only about 15 X 18 & then I have a wide entrance way. I have 4 2 bulb flourescents. I have a front door with window & a door right next to my table with light in the afternoon. I have a 1 bulb light in the entrance way. I have plenty of light. I will try & find some completed photo's for you. My ceilings are really tall about 15-18 feet. Could only find some photo's of almost fully done.


silly me to ask a question like that and not provide the room size...doh! the room is about 10'x12' and is typical house height i estimate about 9' or so. we just have one window facing west.

i have put up a couple for foot two bulb florescents and that makes a huge difference already. i think i will get an adjustable office lamp to clamp to the table for uplighting if i need it.

i also have a head lamp for running and it works great for cleaning his ears. frees up both hands and its so dark in those inky black ears. works great and love it.

thanks for all the info everyone. i have already learned so much from this forum, i love it.


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

i also have a head lamp for running and it works great for cleaning his ears. frees up both hands and its so dark in those inky black ears. works great and love it.
[/QUOTE said:


> So glad im not the only one!! lol After I typed that above I figured you would all think I was crazy extreme poodle lady! Of course you'd be right :bashful:
> 
> I look pretty cute Im sure with my headlamp and magnifying glasses on...


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

Rowan said:


> I have one of these too and they're great for everything. I use it sometimes when grooming, running in the dark, and for changing out light fixtures, because it leaves your hands free.
> 
> I have the LL Bean Trailblazer headlamp: Headlamps: Lighting at L.L.Bean


Oh good....looks like its really a necessary tool in poodle grooming!!!


----------

